# [SOLVED] Error code 8024402C Vista home premium



## Guch (Jul 24, 2007)

Windows cant check for updates, error code. I get Microsoft office 2007 updates and Windows updates all the time. Just got message. 

Have these on system.

1. Norton 2008 Internet Security
2. Spyware doctor
3. Spyware blaster

Thanks for all help previous.

Tony

Just my old company logo, closed 2 years ago.


----------



## Guch (Jul 24, 2007)

Norton firewall wouldnt let thru, turn off norton firewall , turned on Windows. Downloaded update Vista SP1. Then went back.


----------

